# What is difference between acid wave files and regular wav files?



## dathyr1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have many sound libraries that include both acid wave files and raw wave files and asking a basic general question.

I know this has probably been asked before but I am still unclear on what is difference is between acid waves and the raw wave files in my subject title?

Also why would I want to use the one over the the other?

I know looking on the web there is a program or programs called acid wave. And I assume acid wave files have been conditioned somehow, but dont know what that includes.

thank you for any clarification of these two,

DT


----------



## xenno (Jan 13, 2014)

Same file as a wav file, just with tags that Acid uses for temp, hitpoints and looping to loop and change speed of the file. If you have Cubase or Logic, these files are recognized as loopable and they come in at the appropriate key that you're working in. Yet, other non tagged files are easy to convert with a click of a button.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Xenno,

Thanks for your info and that there are tags in the acid wavs. Never played around with these different types allot.

I just loaded in a couple of acid wavs and the same raw wave into Kontakt 5, and I see the marks or tags in the acid waves that the raw wave does not have.

I guess Acid waves and REX type files do the similar structure. Both of these types can be loaded into Kontakt 5.

Loaded in one Acid wave into my Mixcraft 6 DAW, and it asked if I wanted the tempo change to 85 of the acid wave file. The same raw wave file did not ask for the tempo change, just loaded in at 120. REX files dont laod/work in the DAW, guess that is why they give us the Acid Waves for the DAW usage.

Learn something new every day. Take care,

DT


----------

